# dwarf Mini donkey



## bevann (May 30, 2005)

Can Mini donkeys produce a dwarf like Mini horses do?I have a beautiful sorrel pinto Mini mare who had a very tiny(house cat size)dwarf filly that I had to put down last year.There was no way it could ever stand.She has has nice norma babies before.I was thinking about breeding her to a Mini jack to get a Mini mule.She is such a good mom and loves having a baby.I don't want to risk another dwarf Mini and maybe even losing her.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 31, 2005)

I have never heard of any dwarfism , as like in the miniature horses , in donkeys. But by breeding jack to a mini mare, it could be possible to get some conformational defects I would think. I have seem a few miniature donkeys that have had some really bad conformation problems, (bad bites, crooked legs, and one with a humped up looking back) but I have never seen or heard or even read about any dwarfs or dwarf related problems with donks. Corinne


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum from the thumb area of Michigan.


----------

